# visa vs. stay in a hospital



## monika_szym (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello everyone, I have a question.

I am having my baby boy in early October. My hospital is a private clinic in New Cairo, everything will cost us around 7000LE. I have one concern though. My visa expires end of September (2nd extension), do I have to have a valid visa in order to be admitted? I mean, it is a private hospital, we already went there and they didnt mention that, but still Im not sure.

Will appreciate if anyone can advise me on that.

Thank you,
Monika


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have been in hospital several times and they have never asked to see my passport but then again the doctor was contacted through the embassy I work for so that may be the reason


----------



## monika_szym (Aug 18, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have been in hospital several times and they have never asked to see my passport but then again the doctor was contacted through the embassy I work for so that may be the reason


Thank you for your reply, hopefully being in a hospital has nothing to do with your visa status 

Regards,
Mon


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

monika_szym said:


> Thank you for your reply, hopefully being in a hospital has nothing to do with your visa status
> 
> Regards,
> Mon


As long as you pay the hospital fees I'm sure they won't care


----------



## monika_szym (Aug 18, 2009)

aykalam said:


> As long as you pay the hospital fees I'm sure they won't care


I think so too

Thank you.


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

i gave birth at a private hospital in april. they did ask for my passport - and made copies. they also required a 2500LE deposit immediately. i don't think they looked at my visa though.


----------



## monika_szym (Aug 18, 2009)

meb01999 said:


> i gave birth at a private hospital in april. they did ask for my passport - and made copies. they also required a 2500LE deposit immediately. i don't think they looked at my visa though.


Thank you for your reply. I guess they will ask for my passport to fill out any hospital documentation. I was told I will receive a paper stating the birth of my son with which we will have to go to the local Egyptian health center to receive the proper birth certificate (then my husband is going to the Am. Embassy to register the birth) Did the same happen with you? 

As goes for the money, Im expecting to spend around 7000 LE (inc. the doctor's fee).

How long did you stay in the hospital?

Warm rgds,
Monika


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am certain you are o/k on the visa, they will ask for your passport, but that is just for identification and payment guarantees, they are not concerned with your visa, just your money.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I had a child in Alex's last year and don't recall them needing my passport at the hospital. It was however needed to register the baby at the health center place for his birth certificate afterward.

Also just ensure the fees' you've been quoted also include the use of the room you will stay in at the hospital as the one I had my son in did the room fees based on a daily rate. So it was the doctor fees/birth fees and then the room rate per 24hr on top. The hospital I had my son in rooms were done in like a level system, bit like a hotel. So there was basic of the basics then up to like penthouse suites! Just check on that to be sure! I know you did not ask about that but just thought I'd mention it!


----------



## monika_szym (Aug 18, 2009)

SHendra said:


> I had a child in Alex's last year and don't recall them needing my passport at the hospital. It was however needed to register the baby at the health center place for his birth certificate afterward.
> 
> Also just ensure the fees' you've been quoted also include the use of the room you will stay in at the hospital as the one I had my son in did the room fees based on a daily rate. So it was the doctor fees/birth fees and then the room rate per 24hr on top. The hospital I had my son in rooms were done in like a level system, bit like a hotel. So there was basic of the basics then up to like penthouse suites! Just check on that to be sure! I know you did not ask about that but just thought I'd mention it!


Hello, thank you for your reply. My husband is supposed to go and register the baby in the health center, do I have to be there with him?. Also, they just needed the passport from you for the names purposes or they checked whether your passport had a valid visa in it in order to issue the certificate??

As goes for the hospital, we checked the rooms ( 2 types of rooms) and the exact cost per each of them.

Regards,
Monika


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

monika_szym said:


> Hello, thank you for your reply. My husband is supposed to go and register the baby in the health center, do I have to be there with him?. Also, they just needed the passport from you for the names purposes or they checked whether your passport had a valid visa in it in order to issue the certificate??
> 
> As goes for the hospital, we checked the rooms ( 2 types of rooms) and the exact cost per each of them.
> 
> ...


I went along with my child dad to do my sons. Okay granted I didn't actually do anything other than linger there. So don't think you have to be there.

However the reason I made sure I went is because I was told it's where the babies get their routine jabs done also so I felt the need to go and 'see for myself' and was glad I did (since I was able to say no way was my son having his jabs there!). You see at the same time your husband registers the birth he will also be given a medical record book for your child too.


----------



## monika_szym (Aug 18, 2009)

SHendra said:


> I went along with my child dad to do my sons. Okay granted I didn't actually do anything other than linger there. So don't think you have to be there.
> 
> However the reason I made sure I went is because I was told it's where the babies get their routine jabs done also so I felt the need to go and 'see for myself' and was glad I did (since I was able to say no way was my son having his jabs there!). You see at the same time your husband registers the birth he will also be given a medical record book for your child too.



Okay, I didnt no about those tests. I will go as well then. The hospital Im gonna give birth in is the American Hospital (New Cairo), the hospital points you to the the proper health center,right?

Thank you & regards,
Monika


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

monika_szym said:


> Okay, I didnt no about those tests. I will go as well then. The hospital Im gonna give birth in is the American Hospital (New Cairo), the hospital points you to the the proper health center,right?
> 
> Thank you & regards,
> Monika


Just ask them, no harm in asking. Each district will have it's own health center too. Your prol be placed to the one closest to you home or the hospital. 

But it is worth asking your child doctor before leaving the hospital about those routine jabs as well. My son's health clinic was not in a nice area or a nice place so I decided that he would have his private where possible and I did a catch up on ones he missed out on when I got back to the UK. I don't know New Cairo however so maybe your be more lucky than me and get a better health center!


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

monika_szym said:


> Thank you for your reply. I guess they will ask for my passport to fill out any hospital documentation. I was told I will receive a paper stating the birth of my son with which we will have to go to the local Egyptian health center to receive the proper birth certificate (then my husband is going to the Am. Embassy to register the birth) Did the same happen with you?
> 
> As goes for the money, Im expecting to spend around 7000 LE (inc. the doctor's fee).
> 
> ...


Sorry - I didn't see this reply sooner!

I received a paper from the hospital that is like a fill in the blank birth certificate. You just take it to the office and provide them with details. My husband is Egyptian - so I can only assume that that *may* have made the process a bit easier since they weren't concerned with any residency details - lol - but who knows???

You will both have to go the American Embassy (with baby) and there is quite a bit of paperwork required. He will also have to provide proof of 5 years of residency in the US (through high school/college transcripts or W2s). It will also take two appointments. I suggest that you all take a look at all of the required documentation beforehand - as i have seen MANY people sent away because they didn't have what was required.

Report Birth Abroad | EMBASSY OF THE UNITED STATES CAIRO, EGYPT

I have given birth twice in egypt. the costs were 23,000LE and 8,000LE.

oh - and i stayed 48 hours with one and 12 hours with the latest.


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

also - i have all of my children's vaccines done privately. I went once to the health center in al-manial - and the baby in front of me received double hepatitis vaccines. We also have an inactivated polio vaccine done instead of the live one given at the health center. you don't HAVE to get any of the vaccines there. 

we also paid privately to have a full metabolic panel done for illnesses like PKU, etc. here they only check the thyroid.


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

okay - sorry - one more thing. be forewarned that you will be charged for every little thing in the hospital. a towel, soap, cotton balls. they will charge you for unlocking the delivery room. they will charge for every needle. every iv. every dose of ibuprofen. AND - you are expected to tip the nurses every time they enter the room. really - it gets so old.

also - if you don't want a c-section - be prepared to fight! the c-section rates are outrageous!


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

meb01999 said:


> okay - sorry - one more thing. be forewarned that you will be charged for every little thing in the hospital. a towel, soap, cotton balls. they will charge you for unlocking the delivery room. they will charge for every needle. every iv. every dose of ibuprofen. AND - you are expected to tip the nurses every time they enter the room. really - it gets so old.
> 
> also - if you don't want a c-section - be prepared to fight! the c-section rates are outrageous!


I found this shocking when I was expecting my lad, I had to change my doctors a few times until I found one that would listen! One of them even try to convince me I had a fibroid so I would def have to have a c-sect. When I knew damn well I did not have a fibroid. In the end I did find a doctor who gave his time of day and would listen to my wishes to not to have a c-sect (unless needed ofc). But the problem I found came later.. I went over my due date so he tried to scare me with if I don't take being induced then I wont have any choice but to have a c'sect as the days go on. My son was only 2 days later. So in the end I was induced. They just like to have these rooms booked in advance.. they try that too that if you wait for nature to come you may not get the room you desire!

As for the jabs I too had what I could get my son privately after witnessing children being placed on a desk like a bit of meat. They lay the child on the table, no mat/blanket just a cold wooden/metal table then just dart in the jab. There's no real care in doing so. Plus the health center isn't clean. The one I was assigned to in Alexs anyway! 

I was quoted a certain sum of money before having my child of how much it would cost at the hospital and thought it was all inclusive deal etc but its not like that as you've previously said. Which is why @the original lady who posted you need to ensure that what you have been quoted does mean the whole thing.. including the meds etc. The doctors and the administration of these hospitals rarely are in tune with each other their like seperate. In my case it was like 2 bills which got combined to 1. Doctors/meds then the Nuses/admins/food/room per24hr.


----------



## monika_szym (Aug 18, 2009)

SHendra said:


> I found this shocking when I was expecting my lad, I had to change my doctors a few times until I found one that would listen! One of them even try to convince me I had a fibroid so I would def have to have a c-sect. When I knew damn well I did not have a fibroid. In the end I did find a doctor who gave his time of day and would listen to my wishes to not to have a c-sect (unless needed ofc). But the problem I found came later.. I went over my due date so he tried to scare me with if I don't take being induced then I wont have any choice but to have a c'sect as the days go on. My son was only 2 days later. So in the end I was induced. They just like to have these rooms booked in advance.. they try that too that if you wait for nature to come you may not get the room you desire!
> 
> As for the jabs I too had what I could get my son privately after witnessing children being placed on a desk like a bit of meat. They lay the child on the table, no mat/blanket just a cold wooden/metal table then just dart in the jab. There's no real care in doing so. Plus the health center isn't clean. The one I was assigned to in Alexs anyway!
> 
> I was quoted a certain sum of money before having my child of how much it would cost at the hospital and thought it was all inclusive deal etc but its not like that as you've previously said. Which is why @the original lady who posted you need to ensure that what you have been quoted does mean the whole thing.. including the meds etc. The doctors and the administration of these hospitals rarely are in tune with each other their like seperate. In my case it was like 2 bills which got combined to 1. Doctors/meds then the Nuses/admins/food/room per24hr.




Thank you for all the info. Im pretty happy with my doctor, and she was informed about the natural delivery from the very beginning. We went to the hospital and they gave us a detailed price list of everything, the cost of a c-sec and the natural plus whatever extra can we get. 

I didnt know about this tipping thing, but I guess Im not really surprised just because we're in Egypt. 

SO when exactly should I go and have all the proper vaccines done?, and should I ask my OB about that or my baby's pediatrician? 

Thank you & regards,
Monika


----------



## monika_szym (Aug 18, 2009)

meb01999 said:


> also - i have all of my children's vaccines done privately. I went once to the health center in al-manial - and the baby in front of me received double hepatitis vaccines. We also have an inactivated polio vaccine done instead of the live one given at the health center. you don't HAVE to get any of the vaccines there.
> 
> we also paid privately to have a full metabolic panel done for illnesses like PKU, etc. here they only check the thyroid.


When should I do the vaccines? Straight after delivery? Im not really sure which vaccines have to be done;/ I guess I should consult my doctor about that, right?

Thank you,
Mon


----------



## monika_szym (Aug 18, 2009)

meb01999 said:


> Sorry - I didn't see this reply sooner!
> 
> I received a paper from the hospital that is like a fill in the blank birth certificate. You just take it to the office and provide them with details. My husband is Egyptian - so I can only assume that that *may* have made the process a bit easier since they weren't concerned with any residency details - lol - but who knows???
> 
> ...


We already went to the Embassy and asked about that, they gave us all the necessary forms. I remember the lady saying that the proof of residency wont be necessary as my husband lived in the States all his life (something like that).

Is it really necessary for both of us to be there? And the baby? 

Just to double check, these are the steps we will have to take:

1. Getting the 'fill in the blank' certificate from the hospital
2. Going to the health center and getting the proper Egyptian birth certificate (does it have to be translated into Eng???; vaccines not necessary there)
3. Going to the Am. Embassy with all the necessary paper work (within 7 days)

Can you pls confirm if thats the case cos its so confusing

Rgds,
Monika


----------



## monika_szym (Aug 18, 2009)

monika_szym said:


> We already went to the Embassy and asked about that, they gave us all the necessary forms. I remember the lady saying that the proof of residency wont be necessary as my husband lived in the States all his life (something like that).
> 
> Is it really necessary for both of us to be there? And the baby?
> 
> ...



Ok, so I was so impatient that I had to check a few things by myself I read the 'Application for a Consular Report of Birth and US Passport' that we received in the Embassy and it turned out that when submitting the completed documents only one of the parents has to be there, and then when the final appointment is arranged both of us with the baby have to be there.

I was wrong, we have to register the birth in the Eg. Health Center within 7 days, not go to the Embassy within that time

However, the vaccinations - pls help me with that)

Thank you.
Rgds,
Monika


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

call and double check about your husband not needing proof. i gave birth the first time in egypt only two months after leaving the US (having never lived anywhere else - minus a semester in russia) and still had to show five years proof... and i just had to show it again a few months back. AND i had to show it when i gave birth in kuwait in 2009. your dh will be very lucky if he gets by that requirement.

there are vaccine schedules that peds follow. there are american ones, european ones, arab ones... typically, kids get a vaccine at the hospital, then another at one - two weeks, then some at two months, 4 months, 6 months, one or two at a year, one or two at 18 months and then boosters up to 5 years and then a booster at 11 or so...

i'll try to find a *real* schedule for you. but ask the pedi - not the OB

also - you make an appointment to drop off the paperwork at the US embassy. i would go ahead and schedule it as soon as your baby is born because it takes a few weeks to get in.


----------

